# What happened to antar's thread? Was it deleted?



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

I was looking for it just now because I wanted to show those graphic pictures of the Iraqi victims of the American chemical bombs to a friend, but it's like the thread just disappeared.


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

do a google image search for "white phosphorus" with the safesearch off and the first pic has tons of really nasty pictures


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

oh my god

thanks


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

why did this turn up here
what did i miss


----------

